# Favorite Section in “Bohemian Rhapsody”



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

What is your favorite of the five sections in Bohemian Rhapsody? Choose one in the poll above!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The whole work, if that is possible. :angel:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'll take the complex middle section, but the intro is a very close 2nd.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"I see a little silhouetto of a man. Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the fandango?" Now, those are lyrics that get a person's attention.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ballad section is the only part I like.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ballad section is the only part I like.


Obviously, you don't live in Wayne's World.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I was expecting that this would be similar to music by Antonín Dvořák, one of my favorite composers and perhaps the most famous Bohemian of all times. But a rather shocking difference!! Nevertheless, I sort of enjoyed it and, in my humble opinion, it is much better than almost all of the popular music written so far during this century. I will vote for what I think is the second section, where the guy with the pageboy haircut plays the piano and sings.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

neofite said:


> I was expecting that this would be similar to music by Antonín Dvořák, one of my favorite composers and perhaps the most famous Bohemian of all times. But a rather shocking difference!! Nevertheless, I sort of enjoyed it and, in my humble opinion, it is much better than almost all of the popular music written so far during this century. I will vote for what I think is the second section, where the *guy with the pageboy haircut plays the piano and sings*.


I'm assuming you're either born after 1990 or English is not your mother tongue?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm assuming you're either born after 1990 or English is not your mother tongue?


He doesn't know the Queen!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> "I see a little silhouetto of a man. Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the fandango?" Now, those are lyrics that get a person's attention.


My attention was roused by "Mama, just killed a man, put a gun against his head, pulled the trigger, now he's dead".


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

None for me please. This is a band that I acknowledge was very sophisticated musically but I don't like the majority of their music. Mercury's voice was good, but most of his lyrical content I find rather silly and shallow. The lyrics aren't too bad on this particular track, but this is an example of how they take a song that has some serious lyrics and then musically turn it into something silly.

Just my perspective and this said I can understand why many do like this band, because they were rather creative and talented. Just not my thing.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

"Shallow and silly"

Yeah, they were a rock band with diverse influences, including vaudeville.

The could be quite serious as well.

*Hammer to Fall*

_For we who grew up tall and proud
In the shadow of the mushroom cloud
Convinced our voices can't be heard
We just wanna scream it louder and louder and louder
What the hell we fighting for
Just surrender and it won't hurt at all
You've just got time to say your prayers
While you're waiting for the Hammer to Fall
_


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

tdc said:


> None for me please. This is a band that I acknowledge was very sophisticated musically but I don't like the majority of their music. Mercury's voice was good, but most of his lyrical content I find rather silly and shallow. The lyrics aren't too bad on this particular track, but this is an example of how they take a song that has some serious lyrics and then musically turn it into something silly.
> 
> Just my perspective and this said I can understand why many do like this band, because they were rather creative and talented. Just not my thing.


I actually thought the same about Queen before. A couple of months ago, I saw the movie _Bohemian Rhapsody_ and that movie really did something to my views on Queen. After I saw it, I gained a new respect for their musicians and their music and now their music is my favorite that is not classical.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The hard rock section. OK, it was only one element of the song just like hard rock in general was only one aspect of the band but that's the Queen I liked the best and that's how I prefer to remember them.


----------



## Bill Schuster (Oct 22, 2019)

All of it, sorry. I was doing the headbanging in the car with friends, years before Wayne's World. I cried when Freddie died and I still miss him. Even though this is very much a Freddie song, the entire band shines here. If pressed I would probably pick the section immediately after the choral part, where Brian kicks in with his wonderful guitar..."so you think you can stone me and spit in my eye", etc.


----------

